# Oris



## watch lover (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi All,

What do the members here think of Oris?

I have just purchased the Mark Webber LE and find it a poor time keeper +15secs per day!

The Tissot Le Locle Chrono is better and the Tissot Le Locle ETA movement is very very good at +1sec per day.

The quality feel to the Oris is good but I wonder if I should have plunged for the Breitling or Omega? I know both the later marks are much more expensive but in the case of the Breitiling Hercules it is COSC.

I am very impressed in general with Tissot, though they are a common sale I think for the money they are fantastic value, sapphire crystal, Eta or Valjoux Movements, nice case and decent straps. Certina, if you can find one, is better still.

Best wishes to all.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

personally i like most oris watches, imo i dont class +15 secs a day bad for a mechanical watch,if you want better then maybe you need a quartz watch







,if the watch is quartz then something is wrong







,all mechanical watches vary with timekeeping (same calibers) and can be regulated.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you probably know this anyway but from the Oris web site



> How accurate is an Oris Mechanical Watch?
> 
> Depending on the movement used, the average daily rate will be between +30/Â­5 seconds per day. These rates are within the tolerances set by Oris and cover both automatic and handwinding watches.


That's a nice looking watch but a lorra dosh.

How does the Quick Lock crown thing work?


----------



## watch lover (Apr 19, 2006)

pg tips said:


> you probably know this anyway but from the Oris web site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi PG,

The crown locks buy pushing it in and turning it, unique and rather clever stuff. I cant say it would be a wiser choice than a screw down crown. I guess watch manufacturers have to push the ideas to some extent to make a given mark different from others. I would think the Oris push twist crown a rather expensive addition to the watch case. Perhaps a screw down would do just as well?

I was talking to the Breitling importer here and he informed me that todays market with good marks like Omega, Oris and Breitling one could expect a lot better than +15 per day? As I have written I own a lot of Tissot and they also use Valjoux and ETA movements and all of them show more accuracy than the Oris? The best is the Tissot Le Locle with the ETA movement +1per day! I have been told that the Oris will need 'running in" like a car engine? We shall see.

I thought the Oris was going to be very good value for the money in comparison with the likes of Omega and Breitling, now some of those marks are mega bucks. I thought 2,000euro not so bad. In paying cash I got 20% discount on top!! Paid 1,550euro (1,100pounds). Omega and the Breitling would have been double+

Nice to chat with you all, Best wishes.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

that's not a bad price, I seem to recall they were around the 1 1/2 K mark last time I looked.

I think a Schui Omega has a bit more street cred though, how long will mr Webber be remembered I wonder?

Tissot are also thought well of on the forum.

Roy uses eta's in his RLT watches, I have 4 and the worst time keeper is a shocking 5 seconds a day
















Griff has some experience of regulating and I think he can get most watches to run within about 1 second using just a cocktail stick!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Griff has some experience of regulating and I think he can get most watches to run within about 1 second using just a cocktail stick!










Now that's impressive


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Griff has some experience of regulating and I think he can get most watches to run within about 1 second using just a cocktail stick!
> ...


I think it`s due to all the fencing practice he gets with Jot in the Political Forum























Welcome to the forum BTW WL


----------



## watch lover (Apr 19, 2006)

pg tips said:


> that's not a bad price, I seem to recall they were around the 1 1/2 K mark last time I looked.
> 
> I think a Schui Omega has a bit more street cred though, how long will mr Webber be remembered I wonder?
> 
> ...


Hi PG,

Very interesting reply. Got my little grey cell working. May I ask all readers this; How many of you are watch voyears? by that I mean do many or any of you look at other peoples watches. I must confess I do. Pervert...............Then comes the even bigger crunch, how many of you ever see a decent watch being worn. I know the big brands sells thousands per year but who the heck buys them as I rarely see them. I will say this, I have NEVER seen a top draw watch on a wrist in my life (52years!!!) I have seen the occasioanl Omega, Breitling and of course Tag but never Oris nor even Tissot or Longines. The very thought of seeing a Patek Philipe or Piaget etc?

When you mention price is that $, euro or pounds UK?

Street cred, this also interseted me. I didnt know watches realy had it? I certainly didnt buy the Oris because of Mark Webber, I had never even heard of him. I detest the site of Schui so that would not be a sales plus either. I bought the watch because of; Looks, quality, individuality, nostalgia and price.

As I am new here please forgive me but I dont know what 'RLTS' are, and I have not yet had the pleasure of meeting Roy nor Griff.

Griffs trick with the cocktail stick sounds fine, I dont have a problem with that. My worry would be how would he get into the watch in the first place then make sure it was water resistent afterward? Now that part would impress me lol. (now tell me he is a master horologist!!!AGAA)

You are a very nice group here, thank you all for the warm and freindly wishes, I also wish you all the very best.



mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


 Hi,

From the Midlands eh. Dare I guess, a Brummie? I am Welsh but lived in Halesown and Walton pool for years.

Any good watch shops now in Brum? The best used to be watches of Switzerland in Corporation street?

Ciao


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

WL This hatred of Mr Shoemaker seems quite widespread, although don't tell our Ferrari loving Jason!

I agree. You bought the watch for the only reason there is.... You like it!

I meet a lot of people and am always trying to peek at their watches (I never really thought what they must think of me for this







) and yes your right mainly the cheap qtz or if it is something nice it will be Omega or Rolex or Tag or B'ling. (or a fake of any of the above).

I once spied a nice 6309 seiko got chating to the guy and he claimed he had a Patek and a Zenith and the seiko was he everyday watch and was a better watch by miles than the other two! The Webber I saw was Â£ 1495 but I can't remember where or if it was on offer at that price.

Roy is the forum owner and owns RLT watches Click on the







logo at the top of the page and on the left you'll see a list click on RLT Watch Co. OR JUST CLICK HERE

Griff is one of our regulars, I'm sure he'll say hello soon, and I bet he says something about Oris's red rotor!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


Not wrong!!









Doing that with JoT makes you able to pick the fly **** out of the pepper


















pg tips said:


> WL This hatred of Mr Shoemaker seems quite widespread, although don't tell our Ferrari loving Jason!
> 
> I agree. You bought the watch for the only reason there is.... You like it!
> 
> ...


Eeeeerrrrmmm.................I think the red rotor must have been done at Oris by someone having a mental freak out at the time. I can only say it is IMO the most stupid bleeding thing they have ever done, and I like Oris a lot, but not some of the latest ones that look like they are hewn from st steel bricks.

I like ones like this:-


----------



## watch lover (Apr 19, 2006)

pg tips said:


> WL This hatred of Mr Shoemaker seems quite widespread, although don't tell our Ferrari loving Jason!
> 
> I agree. You bought the watch for the only reason there is.... You like it!
> 
> ...


Hi PG,

I will get myself shot for writting this but we British do seem to dislike winners especialy our own? I darnt mention my thoughts on Italian cars then and in particular Ferrari? I like quality. I will now wait for the flames then have to spend hours writting letters explaining why Italian cars are not always so good in engineering as they are looks. Back to watches.

Tahnks for introducing Roy and Griff I will go see the RLT site after this reply.

Whats wrong with the Oris red rotar, Could be blue for all I care as long as its a quality blue, OF COURSE lol

I have embarrassed my family on many occasions by asking their friend or people we meet in restaurants to actualy show me their watch!!! To date I have not yet had someone refuse? I have no idea if they think I am nuts but Being nuts any way kinda dillutes the problem for me?

BTW I notice I mis-spelt voyeur in my last post, I have just read it and laughed at myself.

You keep well and hows the weather in the Midlands?



Griff said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


Hi Griff,

Nice to meet you, I think lol. Tolerance is a big thing if we are to pass through life without having blood pressure? All a matter of taste eh? I am SURE we are going to have lots of verbal fun here. I like the Manchunian sense of humour, direct and to the point. Talking of SS bricks have you seen some of the Breitling like the Hercules, I needed weight training classes before I could lift one!! nice watch though eh?

Continuing on the weight thing, the Hublot and Audermars Piquet weigh more than the Breitiling, I think they come with ones own weight trainer for a month.

Is the Oris in the pic' yours?

Thanks for the comments on the rotar I will look at it again and see what I think. Keep well Griff. Best wishes.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You also mispelt rotor























If paint ever flakes off the rotor.......... it gets into the movement 

I just think it was a stupid thing to do. Engrave yes..............paint NO!!

Yep, Oris in pic is mine.









p.s. I think the Oris with the rubber tyre round it is hideous.


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey Griff, I've got one like that. I bought it about ten years ago as my first 'proper' watch and II still love it. With no tinkering at all it is accurate to +6, which I reckon is great.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Fair enough.

Just my preference

I like the one worn by Harrison Ford..........gold Classic Pointer I think, and the BC3 as worn by Sam Neil

I just think the newer stuff is OTT.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im a big Oris fan, I have a 1996 rectangle case and a BC. Top quality wathces and I wore the rectangle everyday for 5 years until the 4th Croc strap I bought at Â£120 from Oris (yes dont say anything I didnt know better then!) finally gave out and I put it away and used my mobile until I suddenly went out and burnt my bonus on a Rolex, next thing I know ive 50+ watches and am a member of RLT... gulp!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

> Im a big Oris fan, I have a 1996 rectangle case and a BC. Top quality wathces and I wore the rectangle everyday for 5 years until the 4th Croc strap I bought at Â£120 from Oris (yes dont say anything I didnt know better then!) finally gave out and I put it away and used my mobile until I suddenly went out and burnt my bonus on a Rolex, next thing I know ive 50+ watches and am a member of RLT... gulp!


You're ill man, ill






























Re this red paint....









This is the one harrison Ford wore.....























This one is *IMO* is bloody awful and lacking any class what-so-ever....
















Look at some of the classy older models


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

Griff said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Just my preference
> 
> ...


No, no. I meant I've got one of the pointer jobbies with the subseconds at 9, like the one you said you liked. Actually mine is the gold version with the machine turned face, which I think is the Harrison Ford one. I also think some of the newer stuff is OTT. Not a fan of the red paint idea either, tho' it wouldn't bother me much on the wrist.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Then that watch is a belter!!!









Red paint on the wrist is definitely *NOT* a good idea


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I love my Oris, must get it out again soon....

I even like its red rotor







Its a bugger to photograph though


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> I love my Oris, must get it out again soon....
> 
> I even like its red rotor
> 
> ...


That is one pretty watch, I really like the dial design very tasty









Don't let it get jealous just cause you've got a 24 now


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> Hi,
> 
> From the Midlands eh. Dare I guess, a Brummie? I am Welsh but lived in Halesown and Walton pool for years.


Na, originally from Scotland via North Wales, Yorkshire, Surrey & now Leicester









BTW my paternal Grandmother was Welsh and the first school I went to was Welsh speaking


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm a bit of an Oris fan. I have three old ones and bought one for my mum a few years back:

*1940's/50's Oris Calendar Pointer*










*1950's Oris*










*1970's Oris Cal. 648 Automatic*

Almost "purple" this one 










*1990's Ladies' Tank*


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

My Oris WorldTimer is steady at +5 seconds a day, with the ETA/Oris 690 30 jewels movement - I also have a BC Pointer Date with sub-seconds at nine that gains between 3 and 5 seconds a day, with the 27 jewels movement. I have much cheaper Seiko 5's that are more or less as accurate, but if your Oris is brand new, allow it to break in for 2 or 3 weeks - they usually settle down. I have no experience with the Valjoux movement though.

Oris is, in my humble opinion, great value for money. They have very well built cases ( Omega class ) and their bracelets are among the best in the industry ( bracelets, not bands...







). The dials are always to a very high level.

Tissot is also a very good brand ( I have 3, but next to the Oris's they look rather plain and bland







sorry, but again that's only my opinion ), and yes they do use the same base movements in some of their models.

Of all my watches (150+, but mostly TIMEX







) the one I get most compliments for is the Oris BC. It's also the watch I find the most comfortable, with a bracelet that almost feels like leather.

If you like your new Oris, then that's all that matters. If it's 10 seconds too fast or 5 seconds too slow it shouldn't matter. All mech. watches will have variations depending on temperature, wrist-time, position, etc. etc. I have $10 quartz watches that are more accurate, but would I wear them instead of an Oris? Nope. So wear your new Oris with pride and joy!









Knut


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> > Hi,
> >
> > From the Midlands eh. Dare I guess, a Brummie? I am Welsh but lived in Halesown and Walton pool for years.
> 
> ...












What's wrong with your first school being Welsh speaking?

My wife's first language is Welsh and my 3 girls will all go to Welsh language schools, they all have lovely Welsh names too (my girls not the schools) 

My only regret is that although I was born in and have always lived in Wales, I don't speak the language myself









Welsh is the oldest living language in Europe, much older than English. The fact that it still remains today despite many attempts to wipe it out is something to be proud of


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Agreed say I with the surname of Griffiths.

Dad's family all from Colwyn Bay and Old Colwyn


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Griff said:


> Agreed say I with the surname of Griffiths.
> 
> Dad's family all from Colwyn Bay and Old Colwyn












I live in Rhos-On-Sea which is two miles from Colwyn Bay and my brother lives in Old Colwyn, small world Griff 

My brother, sister and I were all born in Colwyn Bay, my sister now lives in Australia.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

We use to holiday in Nevyn


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ricster said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > > Hi,
> ...


Let`s just say that it made it more difficult going to a village school for the first time not only being an outsider but also not knowing the language


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

watch lover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What do the members here think of Oris?
> 
> ...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I've not seen a bezel on a BC3 before and I'm not sure it works.

Oris have done some superb looking watches, but I just can't get on with a lot of the newer stuff. Rubber tyres, lugs like house bricks, and over engineered cases with zero style or class. Sorry, but I like watches to look classy, and not something you can put in a sock to lay someone out with.

Maybe its just me getting old!!!







-_-


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

Griff said:


> I've not seen a bezel on a BC3 before and I'm not sure it works.


The one posted b4 was bought about 4 years ago - BC1, if I remember correctly. Automatic, of course

I am *VERY * tempted to buy a new one (TT1 - 44mm - around Â£550)










but I am still waiting - for Â£200 cheaper - for the new Grovana (Corel Reef 46mm)


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have 2 BC3's, this one below and a white faced model. A classic design IMO.

When I obtained my first in 2001, Oris were right on the button, a great model range at realistic prices. Today I think the model range is a right mish mash of styles, the prices have gone up markedly, they bring out too many short lived "specials" and silly pointless gimmicks like a red rotor and flexible lugs serve only to devalue their image.


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

MarkF said:


> I have 2 BC3's, this one below and a white faced model. A classic design IMO.
> 
> When I obtained my first in 2001, Oris were right on the button, a great model range at realistic prices. Today I think the model range is a right mish mash of styles, the prices have gone up markedly, they bring out too many short lived "specials" and silly pointless gimmicks like a red rotor and flexible lugs serve only to devalue their image.































I think the TT1 is gorgeous (great price too, compared to some other brands - ie. the Chase-Durer in the other topic)


----------

